# Voice Changer Plugin



## Enes (Sep 3, 2015)

This may be difficult or impossible,but can you make a voice changer plugin ? That would be awesome to have because i have awful voice and i'd like to have small panel to adjust my voice . Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Osiris (Sep 3, 2015)

That would be really low on the priority list.


----------



## Enes (Sep 3, 2015)

Cool to hear that. It doesn't matter is it high or low priority,but having that plugin will increase quality of usage and attract even more users.


----------



## Osiris (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not saying it's gonna be made, because it probably won't.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 4, 2015)

It's certainly possible a volunteer might feel motivated to make a audio distortion filter. It's unlikely it will be done by the core development team, but if someone is feeling inclined, they might do it.


----------



## Enes (Sep 4, 2015)

I will start streaming on Twitch soon and i have a bad voice,so that plugin will be amazing. Nothing complex like Adobe Audition,just small panel to adjust voice. Not sure can you use part of features in Audacity ,it's open source.


----------



## ITPalg (Sep 5, 2015)

If you want to spend $60 there is a software package out there that seems to be the only one if you want to gamble on it.

Their demo is extremely limited.


----------



## Enes (Sep 5, 2015)

Can i use Audacity ?


----------

